# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Почему мне еще не пришло уведомление об обновлении до Windows 10?

## DEL

Мы выпускаем обновления поэтапно, чтобы удовлетворить высокий спрос и убедиться, что обновление подходит вашему устройству. Возможно, вы еще не получили уведомление, потому что мы работаем над специальным исправлением совместимости для вашего устройства или из-за общего объема устройств, обновляемых до Windows 10. Вы получите уведомление, когда ваше устройство будет готово к обновлению. Проверить состояние обновления можно в любое время в приложении Переход на Windows 10.

microsoft.com

----------

